# Flash Car Wash



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I know I may be drummed out of the polishers club for even mentioning this, but has anyone given it a go? :?

http://www.freshliving.com/flashcarwash/home.htm


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Have to say I'd be tempted. I washed my TT yesterday for the first time in months. Took ages and was extremely boring as usual.


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

The thought of using Flash on my car makes me Cringe !!! I'll stick to Swissol.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Worth giving that a go methinks, after all I've only got my Passat nowadays


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Flash will always be an abrasive cleaner in my mind if you saw the adverts 20 yrs ago , i,m not saying it is now but I have this preconception that it still is . Obviously they will not promote it if it was but i,ll let somone else scratch er I mean clean their car first.
try these reviews from the Seat Cupra guys 
http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthr ... post559102


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

tactile said:


> The thought of using Flash on my car makes me Cringe !!! I'll stick to Swissol.


Errrr,
At the risk of stating the obvious Richard, I think it's safe to say that the shampoo has been developed specifically for cleaning car paint, and not for kitchen floors, for instance.


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Errrrrrrrrr Its the stigma attached to the product not what it actually can do, as I said its probably ok for Joe Bloggs with his Mondeo but its not for me !!!!


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Basically you just spray the car with a "flash shampoo" , wash it with a sponge , rinse it with tap water and then spray it with "flash filtered " water to save you drying the car off . So you are paying Â£20 for an inline hose mounted water filter and Â£6 for replacement filters. If your car has a decent polish on it surely you shouldn`t need the filtered water anyway ?.
Just a gimmick to appeal to lazy bastards if you ask me. I`ll stick to the normal bucket, sponge and hose pipe washing regime . I may get a couple of gallons of de-ionised water from the lab. at work and pour that over the car after I`ve finished to see if it makes it a better finish  and avoid the blade drying ?. [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

CapTT said:


> If your car has a decent polish on it surely you shouldn`t need the filtered water anyway


It might benefit peeps who live in hard water areas.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

aidb said:


> CapTT said:
> 
> 
> > If your car has a decent polish on it surely you shouldn`t need the filtered water anyway
> ...


Good point , well put . !. It`ll be a big seller in East Anglia then.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I reckon the bit htat makes it worthwhile is the filtering. Do you remeber the thread a while ago about an inline filter that made sure you never got water spots?

And surely, you could fill the reservoir with any shampoo you like - including your Swissol shampoo.

If I see one, I may be tempted to give it a go. It's OK washing the car now, but in the summer my drive is in direct sunlight and the water dries almost as soon as it touches the paintwork.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

CapTT said:


> Basically you just spray the car with a "flash shampoo" , wash it with a sponge , rinse it with tap water and then spray it with "flash filtered " water to save you drying the car off . So you are paying Â£20 for an inline hose mounted water filter and Â£6 for replacement filters. If your car has a decent polish on it surely you shouldn`t need the filtered water anyway ?.
> Just a gimmick to appeal to lazy bastards if you ask me. I`ll stick to the normal bucket, sponge and hose pipe washing regime . I may get a couple of gallons of de-ionised water from the lab. at work and pour that over the car after I`ve finished to see if it makes it a better finish  and avoid the blade drying ?. [smiley=sunny.gif]


I generally regard myself as a lazy bastard when it comes to cleaning the car so I'll give it a go this weekend, how's the weather up there CapTT??
I'll be hitting the road in about an hour


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Lakester,

if you are lazy ( like me) why don't you just pay the hand wash boys ans girls 5 or 6 quid and sit inside while they do it all for you. I still reckon thats a winner. Except when Abi comes up to clean it, she only charges me a pound. but I have to have the hose pipe attached to a Red wine supply... 

Swings and roundabout s really. :wink:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Loz180 said:


> Lakester,
> 
> if you are lazy ( like me) why don't you just pay the hand wash boys ans girls 5 or 6 quid and sit inside while they do it all for you. I still reckon thats a winner. Except when Abi comes up to clean it, she only charges me a pound. but I have to have the hose pipe attached to a Red wine supply...
> 
> Swings and roundabout s really. :wink:


I do the car when I'm bored to be honest, I'd rather be in it than cleaning it. I've got issues with the hand car wash people, most of them are Bosnians, Croats or Serbs round here(London) and I get flash backs when they start speaking their lingo :twisted: They used to have loads of roadside hand jobbies over there and they were prime ambush sights.
Abi could probably do death by alcohol poisoning :lol:

The horror............................................................the horror :wink:


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

LakesTTer said:


> CapTT said:
> 
> 
> > Basically you just spray the car with a "flash shampoo" , wash it with a sponge , rinse it with tap water and then spray it with "flash filtered " water to save you drying the car off . So you are paying Â£20 for an inline hose mounted water filter and Â£6 for replacement filters. If your car has a decent polish on it surely you shouldn`t need the filtered water anyway ?.
> ...


Weathers beautiful LT , 15.6 C at the moment , and a good forecast for the weekend. The flood gates seem to have opened already aswell , the roads into the lakes are very busy even at this early stage of a BH weekend. Tourist evasion measures have already been instigated to avoid CQB this weekend !.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

CapTT said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > CapTT said:
> ...


Cheers CapTT, Penrith Market on Saturday if you're about??
CQB 8) You talk the talk...............do you walk the walk?? :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TEN ' Shun !

Back on topic lads..

Aiden, think I mentioned this before mate http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... h+cleaning


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

TTotal said:


> TEN ' Shun !
> 
> Back on topic lads..
> 
> think I mentioned this before mate http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... h+cleaning


Missed it John.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

even the hand wash guys you need to be careful about what they have just done with their sponges.

Have they had a water fight and the rags/sponges been on the floor picking up dirt and stones, have they washed them between cars properly.

If you have watched WaxWiz doing a car he uses a claen cloth each time.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakester,
> ...


You have to ask the MOD to offer you therapy then. Otherwise you may go mad and start shooting at Bosnian kids in the streets. :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

CapTT said:


> It`ll be a big seller in East Anglia then.


I got one.

To be honest, it's good. It does exactly what it says it should do even with my super hard water.

I would only recommend it for light washes though. It's certainly not good enough if the car needs a good clean.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

vlastan said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Loz180 said:
> ...


We all had counselling when we got back, it went something like this.
"Do you feel traumatised by any on the things you've seen and done whilst in theatre"?

"No, I don't think so"

"That's fine then"

Big round of applause for the MOD :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

aidb said:


> I know I may be drummed out of the polishers club for even mentioning this, but has anyone given it a go? :?
> 
> http://www.freshliving.com/flashcarwash/home.htm


Excellent! I'll come and wash all your cars for Â£1 with my bathroom flash and toothbrush  (oh sod it, it's easter so I'll throw in a bodily flash for free also)  :wink:

Note to self :- Get rain coat out


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

lol...Happy Easter Abi & all,

Don't eat to many chocy Easter eggs. :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Looks good, however since we moved house we have a local hand wash centre that does a brilliant job for Â£5, open 7am-8pm 7 days a week. It takes them 10 mins to do what would take me at least an hour, for Â£5.

Opportunity cost and all that.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, the other half got some yesterday and today I did our 2 cars and the next door neighbours!!

Spray on the shampoo and clean with sponge.

Turn the setting to rinse and obvioulsy rinse off.

Turn the setting to clean and it sprays the ionised water over the car and you, in theory, don't have to dry it.

I was sceptical but .........here are the results:



















I didn't dry them, just left them to dry in the shade.

For a quick 'get the muck off and hope for a shine' kind of wash, I am very impressed and would recommend to the other 'lazy gits' like me.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nice shiny TT auditt260 8) :-*


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Cheers babe.

I am a master when it comes to buffing! :wink:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Like I said earlier, they are pretty good for a quick wash aren't they.

I was quite impressed, it seems as if you are too. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

The de-ionised water doesn't work on its own though.

I thought I'd give it a go after a proper wash with the Autogylm Shampoo and Condish. No good.

You really do have to use the whole process for it to be effective.


----------



## Rambaud (Aug 1, 2002)

Got mine from Tesco last week, and a new hose on Wednesday.

Bum weather and lack of time have prevented me from testing it out yet.

I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Widget said:


> The de-ionised water doesn't work on its own though.
> 
> I thought I'd give it a go after a proper wash with the Autogylm Shampoo and Condish. No good.
> 
> You really do have to use the whole process for it to be effective.


I listened to the advert again and it mentions special polymers in the soap that work with the deionised water. So that's anohther one of my theories blown out of the water. :roll:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Can you still buy it?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

You can buy it on The 'bay, however, prices reflect the fact you can't buy it anywhere else.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Waste of time IMOHO :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Waste of time IMOHO :?


OMG  Is the forum going down hill or what :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

TTotal said:


> Waste of time IMOHO :?


 Did you buy one?


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Waste of time IMOHO :?
> ...


 You are right, what with closet BMW fans, whatever next. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've got one. Wasn't that impressed really.

You can have it if you want it? I've even got some of the original shampoo for it too, don't think I've got any of the filters tho...

Nick


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Nem said:


> I've got one. Wasn't that impressed really.
> 
> You can have it if you want it? I've even got some of the original shampoo for it too, don't think I've got any of the filters tho...
> 
> Nick


 Thanks Nick, when is your next meet, i can collect it from you there.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

A week today Jeff.

Details here:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=178162

Nick


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

I shall get the Kosovans on the corner onto it post haste!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Waste of time IMOHO :?
> ...


Yeh... there is also talk of a Mk2 section... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nem said:


> I've got one. Wasn't that impressed really.
> 
> You can have it if you want it? I've even got some of the original shampoo for it too, don't think I've got any of the filters tho...
> 
> Nick


Threw mine away Nick, real waste of money/time. Stick to conventional methods for a perfect result. [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

TTotal said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


 OMG you're letting Ford and Vauxhall owners on here. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------

